# An almighty battle.... (of chess)



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

My Emperor's Spears Vs WE's diorama is coming along swimmingly and i am just waiting on some materials so i thought i would share my ideas for my next project with you.

Last year my Dad asked for a chessboard for his birthday but unfortunately didn't get one so i thought i would make one for him this year!, i saw one a while back and always wanted to give it a go

The board will see those damn emperor's children pitted against a yet unamed chapter. I will however be writing fluff for them as this project progresses. Below you can see my ideas for colour schemes:










As you can see i have gone for a very promenant black vs white theme that you see with a lot of chessboards, i wanted the loyalists to look unwaveringly bound to the good of mankind with their gleaming plate, abundance of purity seals and very visable markings of the Emperor (which will be golden). I have used this however to portray in a way what the emperor's children used to represent with their proud use of the aquila and almost pompous demeiner. 

The EC will however be covered in Slaanesh markings and not the imperial eagle at all, i have also moved away from the black/pink themes that you see alot of (personally i am not a fan) and have tried to keep it similar to their pre-heresy colour, although the armour will be an extremely almost black version of purple.

As for the modelling all pieces will be running towards eachother with no pieces in a stationary position, i really want to portray how much both sides hate eachother and love the idea that they are charging to rip apart the enemy. I am also undecided on a basing theme as of yet so any ideas would be helpful.

As for the pieces here are the ideas i have so far:

Space marine force:

Pawns - Tactical squad (all running, heavy use of bolters, no power weapons etc)
Rooks - Terminators (heavily adorned with a greater use of gold)
Knights - Assault marines (as they can jump over other pieces )
Bishops - Chaplains (only minimal parts of their armour will be black to keep the white theme)
Queen - Unsure as of yet but possibly a Librarian (with force staff covered heavily in purity seals)
King - Will be using Captain Lysander as a base but will be changed alot/ or The master of the recruits model also changed alot

Emperor's Children:

Pawns - Squad of noise marines (not to much noisey stuff though lol, also running, minimal use of 'trophies'
Rooks - Again terminators (sonic weapons as their main arsenal, heavy use of 'trophies'
Knights - Chaos raptors
Bishops - Sorcerers (unsure if i like the gw models for these so may convert my own)
Queen - The masque, Eternal dancer of Slaanesh
King - Chaos lord with jump pack (although he wont have a jump pack, instead he will have a speaker unit which is so powerful he will be floating on its energy)


This is just a rough outline and basic ideas for my project, as ever any ideas are greatly appreciated, criticisms too as they help just as much




- tal


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

cool sounds good, i cant wait to see the pics =D


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I like you idea. How are you going to do the board itself?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea, just a suggestion.

Kings on a chess board are very important but aren't very powerful pieces. I think they would be better represented with a basic marine in charge of a standard. The chaos lord and SM captain would fit more of the queen's role on the chessboard, offensive strong pieces.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers guys

asianavatar: it's funny i see it in a different way. The King is a king because has earned that position, his role may not be full of much movement, but it is he who leads. With a space marine lord/ chapter master it is the same, he is a figurehead to aspire to. They are very powerful pieces because as soon as you get near him he will bite ya in half  . I really like the banner idea but i don't think it is a king, to me it is a reminder of why you are fighting, where as the King/lord/master is much more than that. 

I think i've gone off the point a bit there havn't i? lol!

I also see the 'queen' as the kings right hand man/lady, who does their masters bidding, and there fore takes a much more promenant role, darting all over the bloody place looking after everything.

humakt: The board is not yet made but my granddad has kindly said he will make it for me, i just told him what my ideas were for colours, models, themes etc etc, and he just said "leave it to me" 



- tal


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

@taLLis

Humm, okie maybe not just a basic marine, but a commander or hero who is in charge of the banner. He leads the army with the banner and to lose it would be a tragic loss, so it must be protected, but if you get close he can still take care of himself. Having a space marine tooled up ready for battle or a chaos lord with a jump pack shouts run out and kill instead of the stay in the army and hold the line which fits the King more. Just my opinion

A cool board would be a glass board with the black squares etched sitting over some terrain, like static grass or a battlefield. So from above it looks like they are actually on a battlefield. Not sure how you could do it though haha.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

this is sounding like a really cool idea, cant wait to see more progress


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks munky, i should have some progress up soon

asianavatar: i see what you mean now mate, and i think its a very good idea, almost combining our two ideas  , its like the commander takes it upon himself to be the bearer of this sacred Artifact of the chapter, because he believes it to be of too much value to lose. The idea re-enforces the idea of superiority that i brought up before.

Good stuff! 



- tal


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

An idea a had for one of my assault (knights)

Thinking about having him in mid air, sweeping down. he's not stuck together yet and also not the final product.










Any ideas for this guy would be great.



have been making progress will the tactical squad (pawns) too but am missing certain parts to finish them off, hopefully will be getting them today and then will post.



- tal


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How about a flying pose with the marine aiming his sword down like he is about to plunge it into someone.

To keep it up there, a clear or black rod in the backpack would be the way I would do it.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

That pose is a great idea, i will be having that for my second 'knight'

As for the black rods, where would you find some that are sturdy enough?


Keep the ideas coming guys they are great!



- tal


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Thick paper clips work. One should be sturdy enough to hold up a plastic marine, even a metal marine actually. Its what I use to keep my seraphim up in the air. Although becareful with placement of the model on the base as it can mess up the balance, especially on the normal infantry bases.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

A WIP of my 'pawns' , bases have not been started but just to give you an idea, sorry about the crappy picture quality:





































Also my 'knights', couldn't help but use this model just the way it was, and below is the previously posted assault marine just with a different jump pack:





















- tal


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

what about using a dreadnought for a queen


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

That would be a cool idea but might be a tad big for the board


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

just using movement and firepower as a basis for choosing which units represent the diffferent chess pieces, I'd have to say a dread is better suited to be the king, slow moving, but packs a whallop.

But that's just me.

Also, yeah, a little too big for 1" squares.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i really like this idea. i defenitly can't wait to see more.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers guys ,

a dread would be awesome! but yea a little to big i think

bit more progress

The first of two chaplains (bishops)

I'm really happy with the pose on this model, think it looks really menacing and captures the spirit of a chaplain well, driving his men on with faith, i wanted to surround him with the aquila to show that the emperors always with him, there fore on the backpack to show the emperor looking down on him (guiding him) , crozius (for bringing the emperors might to the standing against him etc etc) , and on his chest (close to his hearts) , corny i know but i think it's pretty cool 











Tell me what you think! 


- tal


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

its looking pretty good. but if you want a suggestion? look up white scars, its an actual chapter that happens to go along with white as their colour. it would be a good army to use if you want white, but dont want to do the whole unique army one side, very well known army on the other.

Also, what terminators are you going to use? you would have to make the board spaces bigger to accomidate the big stands, unless your useing the small stand termies on both sides.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

It is looking really good so far, I'll be watching with interest. (I've always wanted a fancy chess board, so with a bit of jealousy too.  )

I'd like to suggest a different approach to the chaos 'queen' though; the masque is a great model but alongside all the space marines she might get a lost in all those bulky armoured men. For a bit of radical (and mostly veering away from the fluff... a bit) choice I suggest using Celestine the Living Saint and converting her to a Slaanesh corrupt sister, she has the height and prescence to represent a powerful model. (The cloak would have to be changed as its a bit wide.)

Hope that wasn't too bold a suggestion. :blush: If you think its awful fair... I just thought the queen needed to be powerful and at least one of them actually a girl. (Not just a daemon.... or is there much difference there??? :laugh: )


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The conversion work and posing is excellent.

One comment I would have is that it might be confusing if you had a librarian as the queen but chaos sorcs as bishops. Maybe you could model up a female inquisitor or something for the goodie queen, or use a cannoness.

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, i have got really sucked into this project now and am speeding through it faster than i thought i would!

KrythosMJarenkai: I know what you mean about the white scars, but i wanted a chapter that would mirror the Pre-heresy EC, which gives a great opportunity to been creative with a new chapter. 

All the bases are 40mm and the squares slightly larger, which gives enough coverage to use terminators, i am not too sure which ones though, i do have some old metal ones sat in front of me but they are a bit linear in their poses.

LVix: thanks mate, i was actually considering celestine for the 'good' side, but without her cape, then converting the cherubs to slaanesh and using for the masque, but thats just an idea atm , it give her that size to stand out on the board, where as celestine does that in her own right.

Someguy: Yea i know what you mean, i don't think using a lib is the way to go at all, but definitely celestine, the fact that shes in armour too ties her in well.


These are the terminators i have










I am not too sure on them though, and might opt for plastic ones 



Any suggestions?



- tal


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude thats aewsome a 40k chess borad... WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the idea and the models are looking great.


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe u could include some grey knight terminators on the loyalist side?
When is the board gonna be finished? i'd love to see it


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Came up with this test mini for the chaos side, was going to just paint it but thought i would use it to practice some modeling skills










And below is the colour scheme for the chaos side, (ignore the fact i painted it on a loyalist )


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

loooking gd mate cant wait too see them done +bat rep


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

sounds amazin, cant w8 for pics and plz tell us what ure dad thinks


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking great / Great Idea many talk about it but no pictures are ever shown good to see your putting models wherte your mouth is! Keep us posted on progression!

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man this is turning out to be a cool project. I would say that for the king, maybe use something that is riding a mount, something along the lines of the fantasy slaanesh lord on the boobsnake.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Im really excited to see the final chessboard with the armies set out on both sides. It will just be beautiful.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys,


Wraithlord: i know what you mean about the boob snake, it would look pretty awesome. The problem though is that i am using a converted lysander for the loyalist which will be unmounted, also i think using a mount might donate that it is a knight not a king, I don't want my dad to get too confused 

For the chaos lord i was thinking about having the chaos jump pack lord as the base, but have him with a massive amount of speakers on his backpack, so that he will look like he is almost floating/ rising up on the massive energies created by the music



Just an idea, but all comments/ criticisms are welcome


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm really diggin' the work so far mate, But for the chess pieces I think you should make the models big enough for their ranks. I especially mean the king & queen. Imo the king & queen should be the largest pieces on the board. I would say that the chaos lord with jump pack would be a bit small, He needs to be something bigger. That goes for the queen aswell, I would say a nightbringer for the queen actualy. 

otherwise, great work!:wink:


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the idea of that chaos lord floating on music but maybe with a terminator as the loyalist king you should think about using one of the chaos terminators as your traitor king as well. As well as being a good, big focus (aka target :wink: ) it would balance the boards look.

If you are out for spending a bit more and aren't to bothered about converting a resin model may I suggest World Eaters Lord Zhufor... if only to suggest the pose. (I admit converting such an already gorgeous model is a bit heretical but this is for a present... so anything goes :biggrin: )


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i think some kind of assassin would be good for a queen - fast and deadly!
something slow and powerful for the king - terminator captain with standard?

very good models so far, im looking forward to seeing the finished set!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

for the imperial queen you should put celestine. it would look so cool! but if you want to stick to space marines, i have no ideas:dunno:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its looking really good man, I can not wait to see the finished deal myself, better hurry, less then 2 months to go!


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

WIP test marine


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

sweeeet! That is really all I can say about this. This chess board will be the envy of gamers everywhere.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude that looks awesome i have to say i have never been a fan of the black and pink EC theme either. Great job cant wat fr the final project.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude sick work going on here, do you think you can draw up a pic of what the chess board may look like.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic work so far. I cant wait to see the finished project.

I may have to steal you idea of doing a 40k chess board :biggrin:


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers guys,


I tell you what Imperial Dragon i would love to but i have no idea on the finished product! My grandad is making it and he just told me to leave it to him!, i did say i wanted highly contrasting squares though and a nice border, but other than that i'm going have to wait.




- tal


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

jsut an idea you could have everything in power armour e.g.

pawns-tactical marines
rooks-sternguard veterans
knights-assault marines
bishops-command squad/honour guard
queen-company champion/chapter champion
king-captain/chapter master

hope this helps

iron within, iron without.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Loyalist test marine











Only problem is the camera has washed out the white


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

looks good bro, i expect this board to be primo.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

great job so far! the chess board stuff is one of those stuff that just floats around in my 40k idea book but i put it in the "Have no money so forget it!" section. :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome as it has been! Keep it up, looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

This is one hell of a project and I'm very sorry I missed it! Some fantastic work being put into this, the colour schemes look brilliant and the modelling is superb! Great job, I will be watching this with a keen eye. I cannot wait to see the final product!


----------



## jlunio (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome paint job. Good luck finishing it up man. That takes some skill on the fading.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm diggin' the white marines alot can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys, its a right boost when people appreciate your work i tell ya!

Lucky for me i have today off so am cracking on through these loyalists, with both side i am going to start with the pawns and work my way up to the juicy stuff 

so keep your eyes peeled guys, and thanks again 


- tal


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Keep going taL; everything looks great so far and I can't wait to see the finished thing. :grin: And despite your chaos corrupt camera's attempt at greying out that white. The loyalist looks great and quite frankly makes me ashamed of the poor excuse for a white marine I tried recently.

Looking forward to seeing more! :good:


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks alot LVix, i am having to use the camera on my phone which is why the pics are a bit naff!

As for the models i'm getting there slowly but surely 












- tal


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice man they look great, looks like this is gonna be the best chess board ive seen in a while


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Made a start on the chaos terminators (castles), i havn't inked them yet but am happy with the way they are coming along










I think one last very small highlight before inking and then the purple with be finished on these



- tal


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent. I can't wait to see the finished board. Are you going to do something special for the board? Some sort of lava strewn battlefield, maybe?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Tallis, you never let me down on this project. Great progress, good luck on the rest! By the way, how are you making the chessboard, is it custom made, or just a board?


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep up the good work, I too would be interested in seeing the board, and the finished project.


----------



## devilgaunt (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats an awesone loyalist. If I was painting that I'd make a whole army in that color. :victory: It'd probably take a while too...but it would be awesome!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Very impressive and original, your Dad is one lucky guy!!! I really like how the purple is turning out...:victory:


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks alot!

The board is being custom made by my Grandad as we speak! He offered to make it for me when i mentioned the idea. I wasn't looking for anything too fancy, like the lava idea, although that would make a great diorama. I told him a few things such as the size and measurements plus, let him know the colour scheme for each side and he said he would crack on with it!

I will be able to get a W.I.P next weekend when i see him so at this moment i know as much as you do about it! 




-tal


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is looking great!! (WHAT HAPPENED TO THE DIORAMA????:angry


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I must agree, where are the pics!


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Some WIP on the Chaos Pawns here










As you can see i have moved away from using the walking legs from the fantasy set, looking back on the idea i think that it would have looking slightly unbalanced next to the loyalists with running legs, 1. because the chaos guys would have been taller and 2. the chaos fellas looked like they were strolling into battle lol










You can also see that there is a little more variation here, i wanted to portray a force that is less drilled and disciplined, which i think chaos would do to you after 10,000 years 


Few things left to do with these guys such as remove the mold lines on the backpacks and i bit of filing in other areas but they are pretty much ready to paint!


My diorama is getting there guys lol, i think i am on track to get this chess project done for christmas but time is tight with uni work etc, so the diorama project will continue after this one


One last thing, after some thought and input i am not going to be using the lord with jump pack model for the king, but a heavily converted version of the TERMINATOR LORD ZHUFOR which can be seen here, http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/wezhu.htm , he will still have the same idea as before with the large use of speakers etc etc but he wont be floating, i've changed the idea to keep some coherency between the two kings who will be in terminator armour


As always please share your comments and criticisms! 

All the best,



- tal


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Started work on one of the assault marines, the white is finished and i think is a great improvement on the pawns so far, i kept more shading in the recesses and my blending is a bit smoother. it's a shame the camera washes the colours out so much 

Unfortunately not much progress overall as the 3rd year uni work is piling up before christmas.

I also tried to do a bit of NMM on the assault pack harness and chains, this was my first attempt at doing it and i think it came out reasonably well ish










Any input on this model would be greatly appreciated as i feel i have improved with it even though it is still no where near finished, i am starting to realise that white is a bugger to paint 


Again sorry for the poor picture quality taken on a naff phone again, i couldn't take a good picture of it so i've put up to mediocre ones 



- tal


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking great! I love the concept and so far you are pulling it off very well. The white marines are really turning out and I can't wait to see this completed. Couple of questions..., 1) are they going to be on the same size bases (The ones pictured above are on different sized bases-but that may just be for the pic's?) 2) I may have missed it but what are you using for a board? Are you going to create your own?

Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Reasonaly sexish more like  Nice job on that NMM, loving the colours as well - the White is amazing.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Another update here, getting there with this chaos terminator, this i my first real try at nmm gold, i felt my blending improved dramatically on the loyalist assault marine and i think it has paid off here, i do think it may need one more highlight but i am still very happy.

The light source is over his left shoulder, so the right hand side in the picture, will be keeping the same for all the chaos side obviously and for the loyalists it will be on their right










Any comments on it will be greatly appreciated as i am hopefully going to use the same technique for the whole project and do really want to nail it for my dad

cheers for the comments there Vaz and Damned fist, the board is being made by my grandad so will hopefully get some update on that soonish as for the bases they will probably be on the GW large round bases and raised by using cork, and will have a smooth surface, probably with a marble floor 

Again all help is very appreciated

all the best,

tal


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Bloody hell that terminator looks amazing! Really nice Gold NMM and the Purple armour looks brilliant too. Great work! Cannot wait to see this finished!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

coming along great!

i dont play chess alot, but i would like to make one of these! 

i think i have an idea for the base (that I can do for you if you want?)

all of the squares are inlayed into a wooden base, and are "themed" like a battlefield (rubble, death, gore, etc...)

all of the squares have circles milled into them so that the model's bases just sit in perfectly (and maybe magnets, to stop them falling off and breaking should you have to move it )

thanks

let me know!

M


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I wasn't convinced about the purple early on but that termie is fantastic, and your white armour is just exquisite! I can't wait to see the finished chessboard and pieces altogether.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks alot guys 

I'm really happy with it too, looking back on it now i definitly think it need that extra highlight, so will do that tomorrow, i have started painting the chaos pawns too so should have an update on those guys in the next couple of days

magician847: thats a really cool idea there mate, i really like the idea of cutting the holes so they fit



Anyone got anymore ideas/pointers on how i could improve?



- tal


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is coming along great, I am waiting to see this finished. Your dad will love it!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Now *thats* a chessboard!


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Small update on my loyalist 'Castle's' here,

The only thing that is near finished on these guys is the white, the rest should be done in the next couple of days so i thought i would show you a WIP now




















I am really struggling to take good pictures of the White armor but you can see where i am going with them kinda, the first guy will have golden knuckles on that power fist hence why i have left them



- tal


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is some stunning work Tallis, just simply stunning. Believe it or not however, the thing that impresses me the most is the skin tones in these last pics. The white armour, the purple armour, nmm (ick but well done ), everything is top notch but the skin tones on the terminator above are absolutely perfect. Have some rep for a tremendous job all around.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd love to have a son like you. I'm in rapture over the quality of everything, I really cannot wait to see this!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

You are an absolutely fantastic painter Tallis, keep it up!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

coming on great. can't wait for this bad boy to be finished GOLDEN DAEMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow I really like how the purple and NNM turned out. I'm sure the white looks better in real life, but it looks snazzy in the pictures too. I don't know why you keep saying you are sorry for the picture quality since it is just fine in my opinion.

One thing I was thinking about was possibly using square bases. I know 40K only uses circular ones, _and_ chess pieces typically have circular bases, _but_ you wanted some advice and here is some. The reason I thought of it, was because the chess squares are, well, square so they might fit on the square board better. (there should be an emote for question) [Speaking of the board, it must be annoying that people keep asking about how you are getting it, 3x now] The problem I can see with this is that they have to face a certain direction and can't turn towards the enemies they are charging into (like I like to do in 40K). Another reason I thought of it was because, you probably have some square bases lying around.

If you haven't bought the EC's queen (or King :king: ) yet, might I recommend simply the Noise Marine's Aspiring Champion with the Doom Siren and power weapon. Also Lucius the Eternal is a Sweet looking HQ that was originally an Emperor's Child (odd singular). There are some Slaaneshian options to choose from besides Daemons. 

Also, hopefully your Dad plays/has played 40K since it wouldn't be as satisfying receiving this if you hadn't played the game.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I really like the idea. It actually gives me a great idea with what I can do with spare loyalists I have. It would be great to see a version of a traitor legion vs. a loyalist legion. Mind if I borrow the idea some time?


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, some really nice words there 

Wraithlord believe it or not those skin tones are just tallern flesh (foundation paint) and a few glazes, have finished the face now and i think it has come out pretty well, everything else is done also except the nmm (silver and gold)

I always seem to stare at the model i am paint for ages to work everything out first and i am struggling with how to paint this hammer, if anyone has any advice on how to do nmm silver on weapons then please share 

Lord of rebirth: Go for it matey, i would like to see it once its done!

Mud213: Thanks for your suggestions there dude, my dad used to play regularly a few years back so he will hopefully get the ideas, as for the bases i do think the squares would work very well, i think i am going to knock up a few tests to get the design right anyway so will try them out on both shapes.




Thanks again for all your comments, if anyone has anything else to add then please do 



- tal


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, don't take my word for this because I have never tried it, but I would say that for NMM silver you would need medium-light blues, with a final highlight of white


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to say this is an awesome project you have been working on. I've had the idea floating around in my head and you just solidified the fact of how cool a Warhammer 40,000 chess set is. Looks great so far.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Finished the gold, face and purity seals on this guy now, very happy with it so far. The wax does look a little pink but not irl

Still a bit worried about this silver but will be giving it a go shortly 























- tal


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been thinking about the weird colors that you say you are seeing. They might just be from your monitor. I dual monitor and checked the pictures out on both of them and they are just slightly different. One of them looks more pink than the other, but that just got me thinking about it. :scratchhead: It looks fine to me, so you might want to check your color settings.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This is all looking rather excellent. How are you doing for time?


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

not good! My original plan was to have it done for his birthday in June. I then thought I could do it by Christmas but i am in my third year of university at the moment. So it will probably get finished by about feburary. I have a few projects I am looking forward to doing, including the diorama I started, but I want to nail this one so won't be rushing


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Well it looks like your taking time is paying off kee it up


----------



## Inane (Nov 6, 2008)

I very much like the subtle nmm look of your white armor models : ) Good job!
The chaos are looking great as well.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Some progress here, after some thought i decided to use Librarian models for the bishops instead of chaplains. 
Apart from the skull helmets there wasn't much to distinguish them from the rest of the loyalists unless i painted them black (which would be daft for this chess project) so i have opted for the robed librarian fellas instead.

Here is the first on its way. White, NMM gold and most of the face are completed










Any input of what colour robe would compliment these guys would be appreciated as well as any other criticisms you want to throw my way! 


-tal


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

That librarian is SWEEEET!



taLLis said:


> Any input of what colour robe would compliment these guys would be appreciated


 i suggest bleached bone, or red, i think the latter would be the better decision, as it would be more eye-catching, and compliment their colours 

M


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Would the purple be too Conflicting? The Chaos Sorcerors could have the white as well to tie it in?

Alternatively, the Dark Red is an excellent colour to go with that pure white. And it's good to see this project still running =).


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking more and more a work of sheer genius as it progresses! :biggrin:

As for the robe: like Vaz my first instinct is purple but that will clash too much. So I'd go for a very deep, rich red or a warm toned parchment type colour.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

dude i wish i could do that ha very nice


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

simply amazing, i would love to see how you do the board


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks all for you input and comments, as you can see i went for the deep red robe in the end, i think the blending has come out quite nicely on it, im still having problems with my camera phone and it making red go pink but oh well. Several more glazes have been added to the face as well as enhancing the shadows on the white armour.











- tal


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

I want more! I want more!
Great job all around, can't wait to see the finished product. When you're done you need to do a pic of them all set up on the board.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

wondering, how many peices have you gotten done so far


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the mini for the SM captain in AoBR would make a nice king piece. as for the Masque as queen for the dark side doesnt fit she is mainly a static piece in play. And a daemonic herald doesn't fit the queen role either. I know it will kill your theme but have you thought about a sister of battle queen for the white?:victory:


----------

